# Do someone have a Serrasalmus manueli ?



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

I never seen someone taking about is manueli on the forum, who have one ?

Is that fish rare or just not popular ? :sad:

A Manueli can grow bigger then a Rhom, so nobody want a monster Manueli ?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

THey are normally just to expensive....i personally wouldn't mind having one but i've seen them sell upwards of over $100....and that was only 4".

It's not really as popular compared to Pygo's, Elongs and Rhoms but they are great fish to have in a collection.

Manuelli's and Branditt's are two of the rarest Piranha's.

IMO though.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

they are too big for me i am not sure if that is everyone elses reason


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

This one 3'' from ash $85 plus $50 $135 not bad ,nice fishy


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Hers my old one


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

Manny are pretty rae. I got mine for a great price from ash! $50 for a 3.5"-4"er


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

nice fish there phil


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

X-D-X said:


> they are too big for me i am not sure if that is everyone elses reason


 Y'a but Rhom grow big and piraya also, and they are very popular, so I don't know if the size realy matter...


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

there's just something bout those mannys that makes me fall in


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

the fact that they are the largest species of piranha is the main reason I don't own one, I couldn't house a 2' solitary piranha


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

They do grow really big...


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

i guess they don't have that super aggressive reputation, that's why most newbies don't look into them....they are huge fish but have great colour....definately get your hands on one if possible


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i love manny's i amy get one yet
dixon


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

I have a big 10 incher, awesome fish.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I got mine at 4,5" for 55 bucks (god bless people that can't properly ID their fish







), but I would never pay 100 bucks or more for a fish - I was just lucky to find a deal like this...
They are indeed not the most common species around, although most sellers here have them on stock. But the usually pretty steep price makes them not as popular as many other species.

As far as size goes, most people buy their manueli at between 4 and 7 inches - I highly doubt anyone will be able to grow these fish to monster sizes (maybe unless you own a tank the size of a public aquarium).
It's the same as with rhoms - they can get very large as well, but as far as I know, no one ever grew an already large fish more than 4 inches. Rhoms bought as juvi's rarely get over 10" in captivity. I think the same applies to manueli as well...


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

I bought mine 3 years ago at 5 inches, has only grown to eight inches. Don't be afraid to buy one, but be prepared... they are similar to rhoms in temperament and care. One per tank (I tried three, lost one, sold one before he was killed), skittish, don't like light, eats live foods mainly. Mine has amazing color, almost neon orange gill covers, nice little stripes.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

als said:


> I have a big 10 incher, awesome fish.


 Can you send some pix !?? :smile:

10 inch !! wow !!


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

yes I fell they are to shy to eat in front of us....this is my Manny ...


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

After researching solitary fish, I want a manny!! I think they are a beautiful fish! the more i look into them, the more i want one! i have 4 caribe in a 75 right now, but when I buy a new house, i am going to get a 210+, and then move the caribe into that and get a manny or a high back for the 75... they are expensive fish, but that is cause they are rare! right now pedro has 2 manny's.. a 3" and a 5" both under $100!! that is a good deal! good luck


----------

